# Scenario: You are offered $50,000 or the equivalent if...



## Rwr4539 (Jan 13, 2009)

(found on another forum btw)
You stay in solitary confinement for one month. You'll live in a small cramp room (size of a 6x6 cell), with no windows, and only a dim light bulb. Food will be delivered to you daily and you have a toilet+toilet paper. Spare toilet paper will be given if you run out. You may also quit at anytime you choose, however you will not receive the $50,000.

Do you try it?


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 13, 2009)

fuck yes, easy cash


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not used to things like that and luckily my family are evry wealthy. Being cut off from the world and not being able to talk to people would really push me to the limit. I might try it but I would give in easily.


----------



## Jetx (Jan 13, 2009)

No. That's not what living is about.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 13, 2009)

If it's only for a month, then probably yes.

More than likely, I'd get more work done there with nothing at all with me, than having all the things I need and an internet connection/TV/DS/etc



Jetx said:


> What work?


Anything. I bet whatever I _need_ to do, I could get more of it done with no distractions or whatever but no paper or anything at my disposal, than if the work was practically done already but with distractions.


----------



## Jetx (Jan 13, 2009)

What work?


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you have a computer with the internet?

If yes: Ok
If no: No.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 13, 2009)

I wouldn't survive that. With nothing to do, I get bored after a mere ten minutes - and without company, I get lonely in about the same time.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 13, 2009)

It'd be real boring D: Plus I assume there'd be no video games or Internet, and I think due to my life deficiency I'd die from the general boredom, in addition to lack of video games and ability to chat to e-pals. :3


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 13, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Do you have a computer with the internet?
> 
> If yes: Ok
> If no: No.


I think having an internet connection would rather defeat the point of solitary confinement.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 13, 2009)

Ew. I hate being alone enough as it is. ;___;


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 13, 2009)

I would, if you can just quit whenever you want. Then again, if they didn't let you quit, then you're guaranteed the money...


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 13, 2009)

I could do this in my sleep, as long as I can have video games.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd probably get cabin fever/go slightly off my rocker but my materialism surpasses my will to remain sane.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 13, 2009)

hell yeah! :D

i could live with that, it'd be really boring but i'll live, quite long and wella ctually ^_^ where do I sign up?


----------



## Autumn (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I could :D

... easier said than done, I suppose, but still.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 13, 2009)

ps: OP your sig image with worried+tied up Sakura is pretty creepy.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 13, 2009)

I get £50,000 out of it of course I fucking would


----------



## Retsu (Jan 13, 2009)

Solitary confinement for a month? Sounds awesome.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 13, 2009)

Jolty said:


> I get £50,000 out of it of course I fucking would


I'd do it even more for 50,000£ because compared to that 50,000$ or 50,000 € aren't that much.
Though of course with the recession the euro and pound are nearly equal but er :v


----------



## Chimera (Jan 13, 2009)

Sure, why not? I can quit any time I want if it proves to hard for me, anyway~


----------



## Elfin (Jan 13, 2009)

50,000 dollars? Heck yes! 
I assume that it would be without books or anything.. *shudder*. I'd still do it, though.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 13, 2009)

If it's just a square room with nothing but a toilet in (I'm thinking the solitary confinement in Shawshank Redemption here), I couldn't do it (especially if there's no bed!). I might give it a try for the hell of it, but I seriously doubt I could go that long without human interaction/any kind of entertainment.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jan 13, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> ps: OP your sig image with worried+tied up Sakura is pretty creepy.


Thanks! :D


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 13, 2009)

What kind of food do I get?


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 13, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> ps: OP your sig image with worried+tied up Sakura is pretty creepy.


his avatar is even more creepy *+1 sakura rape*


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 13, 2009)

yes,that is if I don't die without the internet...


----------



## Mhaladie (Jan 13, 2009)

Eh, I'd try it for sure and I might cave, but then again I would quite like that money so perhaps not. It'd be an experience, definitely, and I'd get money if I made it, so why not?


----------



## PichuK (Jan 13, 2009)

Most definitely not. 

I'd cave in a day, at most. xP


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd probabaly do it. Althogh, god, for a kid with ADD like me...that is going to be hard. By the time they get me out, the floor would get worn out from my maddened pacing.>>


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm alone most of the time anyway. A month without school or people, free food and I get paid at the end? Yeah I'd do it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you have to go for the full 50k? Cos I'd do a week for about £12500. Or a day for £1785.71-ish.  xD


----------



## Valor (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a month? Pfft. Perfect vacation.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Jan 13, 2009)

Double it and we'll talk.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 13, 2009)

No, I'd probably go (literally) insane.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jan 13, 2009)

If it was like in Solitary then sure.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes! Alone for a month? AND a tiny space? Sign me up! :D I LOVE tiny rooms, especially when I'm alone.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Jan 14, 2009)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd at least attempt it.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jan 14, 2009)

Piece of cake, i'll eat almost anything, all i ever do is play video games, read, write, draw, and mess around online. Give me a piece of chalk and i'm good for a month. I don't like being around humans, they irritate the crap out me. So, yeah, i could be in isolation for a month.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 14, 2009)

if I didn't have a girlfriend I'd definitely go for it, in my view being alone is better than being surrounded by... _people_. Especially if there's money in it.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 14, 2009)

No, never. When I don't talk to my best friend for two or three days, I feel like we need a full 24 hours to catch up with each other. Not talking to _anyone_ for a month would be horrible. There are so many people I would miss. All the money in the world isn't enough to make me want to leave everyone, even for a month.

Though, if I had all the money in the world... I could start working on a system of life where there was no money and no one would have to pay for anything, and everyone would be happy and there could be people to ration food and clothes and everything that you'd use money for... people would take advantage of each other, so it would never work, but it's interesting to think about, no...?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 14, 2009)

Well if you had all the money in the world no one else would have any so we'd be forced to create some kind of weird sort-of-Communist society (that would fail instantly), yeah.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 14, 2009)

Well once I had it all, I'd get rid of it, and then there would be no money and yeah it would fail instantly, but wouldn't it be nice if somehow you didn't have to pay for anything in life...? =3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 14, 2009)

It wouldn't work because no one would produce these things for free.
And since the things wouldn't exist we wouldn't be able to buy them (or in this case receive them?)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 14, 2009)

True. Unless there was some motive for them to produce the things. Which would probably have to be money. So yeah, instant fail. xD


----------



## Fredie (Jan 14, 2009)

I would try it, not sure if I would go the full month though....


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 14, 2009)

Um, yeah.

It's a weird challenge - can you entertain yourself with nothing but a toilet, food, a room, and yourself for a month?

Why, yes, I say. I say yes. I would at least try it out.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 15, 2009)

Add in enough paper and pencils to last for the length of time and yes.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 15, 2009)

Sure! I'd just spend my time making up the entire rest of The Quest for the Legends and memorizing it word-for-word.


----------



## allitersonance (Jan 15, 2009)

If I could bring my laptop and plug it in the whole time (with Internet or not), most definitely.

With unlimited paper and pencil, a slightly less certain "Yes."

With nothing to entertain me... sure. Plenty of time to think and such, and even if I can't record it, I'll probably have gotten some story ideas that'd stick with me by the time I got back to my computer.

...though without a sink, soap, or access to a shower it'll be kinda gross.


----------



## nastypass (Jan 15, 2009)

I would, though I'd likely leave if the first few signs of insanity set in.  :v


----------



## xkze (Jan 15, 2009)

no.
I would go batshit within a week.


----------



## Negrek (Jan 15, 2009)

Depends on whether or not I'd be able to bring anything in. Doesn't have to be a computer or anything that would connect me to the outside world, just stuff to write with, maybe some good books to read, that sort of thing. The being alone thing wouldn't bother me at all, but not being able to do anything with what I'm thinking about would be tough.

Admittedly, I don't know if I'd make it even then. I'm a very restless person, and to really be able to think I need to be able to move around. I mean, I'd be able to *move,* yeah, but there's no option to change scenery at all, and there's definitely no room to really run around or anything. I'd also miss the outdoors a lot; lack of window makes me sad. If there was room to pace a decent amount, that'd be okay, I guess, but I still might not be able to make it. However, I'd definitely give it a shot under those circumstances--I can totally quit if it turns out to suck.

I _wouldn't_ even try it if I couldn't take anything in. I don't think that I'd "go insane," but I know that it would be very mentally unhealthy for me; at the least, I wouldn't be able to sleep properly. That much cogitation isn't good for me if it can't *go* anywhere. So I wouldn't even try it--if I _did_ make it the whole month, it would be at the cost of a lot of mental trauma I don't need, and if I'm just going to quit, why even waste the time?


----------



## spaekle (Jan 15, 2009)

If I'm not able to bring anything else in, hell no. The money sounds cool and all, but boredom is _not_ something I cope with well.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 15, 2009)

This post might have actually had some content, but Negrek made my life easier by saying everything I wanted to say. 

Well... if I could bring The Darkest Hour, or Trials and Tribulations, then...

*shot*


----------



## Icalasari (Jan 15, 2009)

If I could bring some things in with me, then sure

Otherwise... Yeah, I guess I would try it. I wouldn't get lonely, either! ^^ Having an imagination is great!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, it depends on the food... And how hard the ground is, and the temperature. I don't want to freeze to death at night while sleeping on rock-hard ground though. And I agree with Kusari; a month without a shower would be really gross. And I would need to brush my teeth and stuff. 

But, if it comes with a shower and cleaning supplies, bed/soft ground to sleep on, and good food, then sure. I'll probably get cabin fever though.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 15, 2009)

Watershed said:
			
		

> fuck yes, easy cash


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'd proabably do that. 1 month long daydream ftw! :D

And It's not like I ever leave the house anyways (yay homeschool)


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 15, 2009)

Negrek said:


> Depends on whether or not I'd be able to bring anything in. Doesn't have to be a computer or anything that would connect me to the outside world, just stuff to write with, maybe some good books to read, that sort of thing. The being alone thing wouldn't bother me at all, but not being able to do anything with what I'm thinking about would be tough.
> 
> Admittedly, I don't know if I'd make it even then. I'm a very restless person, and to really be able to think I need to be able to move around. I mean, I'd be able to *move,* yeah, but there's no option to change scenery at all, and there's definitely no room to really run around or anything. I'd also miss the outdoors a lot; lack of window makes me sad. If there was room to pace a decent amount, that'd be okay, I guess, but I still might not be able to make it. However, I'd definitely give it a shot under those circumstances--I can totally quit if it turns out to suck.
> 
> I _wouldn't_ even try it if I couldn't take anything in. I don't think that I'd "go insane," but I know that it would be very mentally unhealthy for me; at the least, I wouldn't be able to sleep properly. That much cogitation isn't good for me if it can't *go* anywhere. So I wouldn't even try it--if I _did_ make it the whole month, it would be at the cost of a lot of mental trauma I don't need, and if I'm just going to quit, why even waste the time?


Negrek pretty much covered my thoughts.

It is a lot of money...


----------



## Valor (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think everyone realizes the power of total isolation. Just one day will probably set most minds mad.

Plus, 6x6? Not much room to stretch. Not to mention that small is perfect for making fears of being boxed in emerge.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 15, 2009)

No way. Since computers obviously aren't allowed, I don't think I would be able to do that.
But really, if you can't bring anything(I guess that's a rule too), I wouldn't have DS, books, drawing supplies or anything at all to entertain myself with. Plus, you wouldn't be able to change clothes(since you couldn't bring anything) or shower for a month? Ew. Ewewewewew.

(plus, the food is probably gross)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes.

I can sleep through it.


----------



## Elfin (Jan 15, 2009)

Valor said:


> I don't think everyone realizes the power of total isolation. Just one day will probably set most minds mad.
> 
> Plus, 6x6? Not much room to stretch. Not to mention that small is perfect for making fears of being boxed in emerge.


Eh, not in my case. I've been completely alone for a week in my house before, and I was disappointed when my family came back. Admittedly, I was on the internet the whole time and talking to myself, but still. And I love small spaces, they feel safe.
Assuming I could draw, be it with chalk on the wall or pencil/paper, It would be a definite heck yes. Without.. Well, between daydreaming, talking to myself, and singing Zelda songs way off-key.. sure. I still bet I could.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jan 16, 2009)

No. It's like prostitution: you get money, but your ass hurts afterwards. Besides, what kind of dick would do this to a person anyway?


----------



## Valor (Jan 16, 2009)

Evoli said:


> Eh, not in my case. I've been completely alone for a week in my house before, and I was disappointed when my family came back. Admittedly, I was on the internet the whole time and talking to myself, but still. And I love small spaces, they feel safe.
> Assuming I could draw, be it with chalk on the wall or pencil/paper, It would be a definite heck yes. Without.. Well, between daydreaming, talking to myself, and singing Zelda songs way off-key.. sure. I still bet I could.


No, you don't get it.

There is NOTHING. Your case was a large area of movement and freedom as well as personal belongings and communication with the outside world.

This is the equivalent of total isolation in a mental hospital in an attempt to calm down a berserk patient. It's the isolation that sets in that subdues any instability, mixing to create a temporary aura of calmness. At this point the person's mind is capable of understanding basic logic once more.

However, complete isolation is never meant to be more than two hours unless under a doctor's order, and I have never heard of a case where it extends to beyond six hours. And we're talking about an entire month here. Unless you have had the mental training that I've been through and know exactly what to look for when dealing with emerging insanity, don't be calling it easy.

Besides, don't forget to factor in if it's worth the cost: Time.


----------



## cheesecake (Jan 16, 2009)

I would try, but I'd become claustrophobic after a few days and cave in.


----------



## Mirry (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd at least give it a try. I'd really really like to have a shower and some soap and stuff, though. :3 I hate feeling dirty. And if I could have even a writing utensil and paper that would be cool. If I just had a way to clean myself though I'd probably be fine with it.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jan 16, 2009)

To all those who say yes (including myself), let me throw in a few variables.
You do not get to notify anyone that you're entering the cell or what you're doing. If you are sick or having problems, you're not allowed treatment until you give up. Would you still try?

In this case, I'll not do it no matter the reward at the end, because coming back to your family and friends when they are mourning thinking you're missing/dead, then subsequently hating you for disappearing and not telling them isn't worth whatever the reward IMO.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 16, 2009)

This is one of the things I could never do. A month is a long time.


----------



## Negrek (Jan 16, 2009)

> You do not get to notify anyone that you're entering the cell or what you're doing. If you are sick or having problems, you're not allowed treatment until you give up. Would you still try?


Well, heck no. That's just getting ridiculous.


----------



## allitersonance (Jan 16, 2009)

With the new situation, of course not.


----------



## Aenrhien (Jan 16, 2009)

Rwr4539 said:


> You do not get to notify anyone that you're entering the cell or what you're doing. If you are sick or having problems, you're not allowed treatment until you give up. Would you still try?


Hm.. no medical treatment I could deal with, but not telling Matt where I am I couldn't. I couldn't stand the thought of him worrying where I am.


----------



## Valor (Jan 17, 2009)

Rwr4539 said:


> You do not get to notify anyone that you're entering the cell or what you're doing. If you are sick or having problems, you're not allowed treatment until you give up. Would you still try?


Is this project even legal anymore?


----------



## Fredie (Jan 17, 2009)

Rwr4539 said:


> To all those who say yes (including myself), let me throw in a few variables.
> You do not get to notify anyone that you're entering the cell or what you're doing. If you are sick or having problems, you're not allowed treatment until you give up. Would you still try?


Now that you've added this. I wouldn't even attempt it, not telling anyone where I would be is the thing that would stop me.


----------



## Colossal (Jan 17, 2009)

Hell no. I'd last 2 weeks.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Koori Renchuu said:


> I could do this in my sleep, as long as I can have video games.


You mean sneak your DS in?
And yeah, I'll do it!


----------



## Espeon (Jan 17, 2009)

I couldn't do it. I find I get lonely really easily and although I hate being the centre of attention, I can't stand not being noticed either.

I never used to be like this but I just suddenly found that I was this way. I wouldn't do it for money anyway.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Under the new conditions I doubt I'd even attempt it. Even for such a hugely asocial person as myself, a month totally alone would be horrible, even more so if to everyone else I'd just vanished, and if I'd just be ignored if I got ill or whatever. (I typically don't get ill much anyway, but whatever.)

I've no idea what I'd spend $50,000 on anyway :3


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 17, 2009)

With the new variables, absolutely not. I don't care much whether my family knows I'm there or not, but there's one person I couldn't stand not to tell. :[


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 18, 2009)

I would so want to go, but i couldn't go, maybe like, a year or so ago i would be able to... but i can't go, despite me wanting to go

also, i doubt this is even going to happen even if anyone says yes


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 18, 2009)

Well if I can't tell anyone then no, I wouldn't do it. That's just silly.


----------



## Jetx (Jan 18, 2009)

Rather than adding this whole sickness twist to it, wouldn't a better one be: "you are *not* allowed to give up whenever you want to, and must stay for the whole month if you say yes"?



H20firefly said:


> also, i doubt this is even going to happen even if anyone says yes


*claps*


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 18, 2009)

Jetx said:


> *claps*


oh, i'm sorry, did i forget something?

also @Valor
i doubt this is even going to happen even if anyone says yes

T_T


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 18, 2009)

Still yes, under new variables.

I can't do it, though. I would, but I wouldn't last.


----------

